# CFJSR positions



## meni0n (11 Mar 2005)

Hey,

This is directed mainly to radop and all the other guys at CFJSR. Was just browsing postings today and noticed there are positions available at JSR as RECCE OP or something similar. Was wondering what exactly does that position entail. Btw everyone have a good march break.


----------



## Radop (11 Mar 2005)

There is no recce op position as such but is inheritant to the det comds in 3 Sqn as they have to be able to find suitable locations to place an NCCIS Lt or Hy det.  The unit offers a day long recce course and it is also included in the NCCIS Det Comds Course.  It deals with all the paperwork required to site one of these dets including TCIs, IAPs, Recce Reports and Back Briefs to name just a few.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (16 Mar 2005)

Recce Dvr i think you mean.  It could be one of 2 things, either a driver for a strategic recce team, or an operator on said team.


----------



## meni0n (16 Mar 2005)

Thanks that's probably what it was.


----------



## Radop (22 May 2005)

I am the det comd of the Stratigic Recce Comms Detachment.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Jul 2005)

Save yourself, go to a brigade.


Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

Stop that Jimmypeon, fresh meat for us at the regiment.

In all honesty, go to a Brigade as a private.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Aug 2005)

Does that mean I get to give the broom to the new guy?

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Jason Bourne (29 Aug 2005)

Thats a tad funny, when we started our 3's, we were informed that Kingston was pretty much a no go, outside of extreme circumstances so on and so forth. 10 people decided to ask for JSR anyway and got it after being repeatedly told that they wouldn't What I wouldn't mind doing is going to Comox...but thats a different story

Cheers
J


----------



## Radop (31 Aug 2005)

after stopping laughing for a half an hour, I can say that Comox is a no go after your threes.

Can you say edm, val, or Pet!!!!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (31 Aug 2005)

I was on the first QL3 in 3 years that sent people to the regiment instead of a brigade.


----------



## Jason Bourne (31 Aug 2005)

Lol...yes..I realize that going to Comox is highly unlikely. I did get Edmonton, which was my first choice, but one can dream.Can you go there after your Journeyman? Just one of those things I'm curious about..

J


----------



## Radop (13 Sep 2005)

We just sent a Pte, no a new Cpl, there this year.  He used the quality of life issue somehow as he is from Quebec so how he did it, I haven't the foggiest but I would avoid that route if at all possible.


----------

